# Eheim 1250 vs Eheim compact 3000



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone had a compact 3000 running and if they liked it or not. I was thinking of running it on my new tank build rather than the 1250 I already have. It seems the 3000 gives about 50-60gph more than the 1250 and is smaller in size. I'm really wondering how loud it is and if it vibrates alot.

If anyone has one or has used one give me a shout.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm using the compact 5000 and I love it, I switch it out for a 1262

PEWPEW!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Those compact pumps don't work like the 1260(2). 
I'm not too sure about the 1250 I've never used one
You'll get more flow from the 1260 through canister or sump then you will with the 5000l compact. 
They don't perform like what's written on paper. Their head performance is nothing like the 1260(2)

I was looking into buying them but after reading reviews on some marine sites I didn't bother.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

I do agree about the head pressure but if you don't have a lot of piping it wouldn't matter, my compact 5000 gave me more flow then 1262.

PEWPEW!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Tony, you mind if I come by one day and see it?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Sure ill txt you my address, wanna come by today? We can bromace it up! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

o snap


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pump*

hey im in for this thread im confused as to which pump to go with ,
i was even thinking of going with a sedra .have u heard anything good or bad about the sedra dave .


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sedra pumps are good but again, I don't know if they're meant for head height. I know my 1250 is a workhorse pump and is very quiet.

We should get a bunch of pumps together for the BBQ and put them in a tank and bet on which one will shoot the highest!!!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pump*

how big a tank are u going dave , how high will the tank be from the sump and stand .


----------



## newflavor (Jun 19, 2013)

Glad I found this thread. I am thinking of using a 1260 for return pump as well but it will branch to a chiller before going to my tank. It should have enough power for that right?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

newflavor said:


> Glad I found this thread. I am thinking of using a 1260 for return pump as well but it will branch to a chiller before going to my tank. It should have enough power for that right?


it depends on the size of the drain, how high water should go up and also turnaround ratio, which you want to have. The size of the tank related to these also

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

